# My new handmade wooden soap mold with silicone liner



## WallFlower (Mar 19, 2013)

I wasn't sure if this should go in the other crafts section or not...

I bought some silicone from WSP a while ago and decided nows a good time to put it to use. I'm tired of my old mold that only made 5 bars, this one makes twice as many! It turned out better than I thought it would. I am so pleased. We plan to make several more so I can make more than 1 batch of soap a day since it takes 24 hours to unmold my other soaps. Except I plan to use some silicone that hobby lobby carries. It will be less expensive in the long run and just as nice. Here is the mold and liner: 














Here is the liner inside the mold. Fits perfectly.






Here is the liner. You can see wrinkles on the outside from the way we made it. There's also a couple on the inside. Not enough to make a difference. I don't mind. It came out perfect otherwise so I really can't complain.






Here they are side by side.

I'm super excited to use it. I'm just thinking of what to scents to use now! lol


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Mar 19, 2013)

those look nice. hum.... now you got me thinking on mine...


----------



## Badger (Mar 19, 2013)

Those look very nice, well done  One of these days I might get around to having someone making me a mold, because I am not very handy in that way at all...


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 19, 2013)

What were the materials? I am handy & if this is less money it the long run I might make my own.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks all! After I make myself a few more and get the hang of it I may consider talking with the significant other about selling them! 
I know it's probably most soap maker's favorite kind of mold so if I can make/sell them for a reasonable price I'd love to provide these to others.



Moonshea Botanicals said:


> What were the materials? I am handy & if this is less money it the long run I might make my own.



We used 1x6x8 boards from home depot. They were around $5 each. Used less than half for one mold.

The silicone we bought from Wholesalesuppliesplus. The price has gone up a couple dollars from when I first bought them I think. Since then I found a silicone rubber from Hobby Lobby. Costs more than the WSP silicone but you can use one of the 40% off coupons they always have online & it comes out MUCH cheaper. I'll be doing this next time.

For the hardware we used 2 "hanger nails/bolts" I think is what they're called. And 2 wingnuts and 2 washers. Some 2" or 3" nails.

We also used stain which I had left over from another project. I thought it would help seal the wood & make it look a lot nicer.

It's a big initial investment, unless you were like us and had half the stuff already at your house. (We had the silicone which is the biggest investment, nails, and the stain.)

When I get around to making another mold I'll take pictures every step of the way to make a tutorial if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Mar 20, 2013)

What kind of silicone is that? I have not seen sheets like that. It looks like between the silicone and the wood you would end up fighting to keep it from gelling. Since I like gel it wouldn't matter to me. How easily does the soap come out of it?


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what kind it is. I don't think it said on the website or in the package. It's the kind from WSP. It did go through full gel for me. Which is a first. I like my soaps not gelled, so I'll have to figure out something to prevent that...

It comes out VERY easily. I am super pleased with how it turned out. Just need to work on the gelling issue now...


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 20, 2013)

You could chill the whole mold very well before pour, then chill after you pour as well.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 20, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> You could chill the whole mold very well before pour, then chill after you pour as well.



That is a great idea! Thank you! :grin: I will have to try that today. I can't believe I didn't think of that before.


----------



## chicklet (Mar 20, 2013)

Did the silicone come already formed into that size/shape or was it a liquid or gel that you then turned into a liner?  I've seen tutorials online that use caulking silicone and have wanted to try making a liner for my wooden molds.  I went to WSP and did a search for silicone but I could not find anything that looks like your picture.  I would love to have more info about that.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 20, 2013)

chicklet said:


> Did the silicone come already formed into that size/shape or was it a liquid or gel that you then turned into a liner? I've seen tutorials online that use caulking silicone and have wanted to try making a liner for my wooden molds. I went to WSP and did a search for silicone but I could not find anything that looks like your picture. I would love to have more info about that.


 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkpwrtDIJvE[/ame]

Like this one?  

I was thinking about rolling some out super smooth and then cutting the pieces to fit inside my mold.  So I bought some silicone.  It should be fun to try out.  Mostly I am curious if I can get super smooth surfaces that will release easily from the soap loaves.  If it works out(or not) I will post a thread about it.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 20, 2013)

Soooo cool! I had no idea you could make your own silicone liner. I think someone (Wallflower ) should make a video tutorial. Just saying


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 20, 2013)

chicklet said:


> Did the silicone come already formed into that size/shape or was it a liquid or gel that you then turned into a liner?  I've seen tutorials online that use caulking silicone and have wanted to try making a liner for my wooden molds.  I went to WSP and did a search for silicone but I could not find anything that looks like your picture.  I would love to have more info about that.



http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...e=Crafters+Choice™+Silicone+Rubber+Part+A+&+B

This is the silicone I bought. It's a liquid. I made my own liner from scratch with this. I'll be making a tutorial on how I did it, if anyone's interested, the next time I make one.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 20, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkpwrtDIJvE
> 
> Like this one?
> 
> I was thinking about rolling some out super smooth and then cutting the pieces to fit inside my mold.  So I bought some silicone.  It should be fun to try out.  Mostly I am curious if I can get super smooth surfaces that will release easily from the soap loaves.  If it works out(or not) I will post a thread about it.



I tried making a silicone liner with the silicone caulk and I'll just say that stuff is SUPER stinky (like a thousand pickled rotten eggs) it was strong. It made my throat hurt & it did not air out well either. I also had a hard time getting it smooth. It was a lumpy bumpy mess. But thats just my experience.

I guess the corn starch helped her to roll it out, I wonder if it would help with the smell too... Idk. Just a word of warning if you try silicone caulk.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 20, 2013)

http://thesoapbar.blogspot.com/2011/02/diy-silicone-liners-for-soap-moulds.html

They have a picture tutorial


----------

